# MDC / Roundhouse 2 Bay Hoppers



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I currently have 41 different MDC / Roundhouse 2 Bay Coal Hoppers.

I am missing a B&O #223714 and a Santa Fe # 135508. I know these exist, but have not had the chance to purchase either.

But, I show a # 116051 C&O, # 17260 D&RGW and #28033 Erie.

I am not only looking for these cars, but also confirmation that they actually exist and were not cars that the owners changed the car numbers on.

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

well, I have a 258 & 260 both! D&RGW.... 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

That helps 

If the 260 is in like new condition, I'd be interested in purchasing it if you would consider selling it. 

Thanks Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

New and untouched, never run or sat outdoors.. 

I'd trade for a "like car" any road name! 

Just building a 'Rag-Tag' ballast train, re-painted to puck UP green! 

:~} your on! Wanna a pic!?? 

Dirk


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds good Dirk 

I don't think I have a duplicate, so I may have to buy one and have it shipped to you. 

Do you prefer a smoothside or ribbed side hopper?

I'd say the D&RGW hopper is a ribbed side hopper.

I'll get back.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

......ribbed......


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Ribbed it will be


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So this one,... 

 

OR one like this maybe?..!! 

 

ribbed - indeed!! 

 

Track extra!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Great - I even found a MDC box for it! 

Put it inside a larger brown box too! 

D


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

That be the one I'm looking for. 

Just got to find one to replace it.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Make sure you look under Pico also!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Say Randy,.. What are you using for couplers on these hoppers? 

Dirk - DMS Ry. 

http://dmsry.blogspot.com/


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dirk 

I am using Kadee couplers. 

I have both truck and body mounted. 

Money order went out in the mail today.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Randy, 

well,.. I'll send My watch-full "eyes'' out to keep a sharp look out!! 

I'll even box it up this week end, doesn't look like we're leaving Dodge any time sooon!! 

Dirk...... http://dmsry.blogspot.com/


----------

